# Well they aren't poodles but



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

I thought you might like to see my cavs in action..our agility club has a site on you tube with videos from our last trial in November..

http://www.youtube.com/user/SunDogsAgility#p/u/7/6BPAHPXA_9c

I think their are 5 or 6 for Debbie/Robbie/Cedar

I have the only cavs in the group


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

AWWW 
how did you do overall? 
I only watched one of each dog, but they looked pretty good...Cedar looked pretty excited


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Robbie had 2 Q's for the weekend and Cedar had none but we had some really nice runs that were close but due to handler error we didn't Q


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok, I just want to say, I am in love with Cedar.

Thanks for sharing these!!!!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Cedar is my sweet boy..always good for a cuddle but also loves to play..only time he really barks is when he is playing and then is so excited he can barely contain himself


----------

